# Links > Tutorials >  Low budget Xenserver

## nikolas_350

Έχοντας μηδενική εμπειρία στο θέμα (και γενικά σε linux & περιβάλλον κονσόλας), κατέγραψα της κινήσεις να της έχω για την επόμενη φορά που θα χρειαστεί και μια που τα έγραψα τα ανεβάζω και εδώ.

Μην περιμένετε καμιά τεχνική ανάλυση σε βάθος από μένα 
Περισσότερο είναι οι πρώτες οδηγίες και γνωριμία με το σύστημα.

Αν και έχει γίνει το σχετικό walkthrough, μπορεί να υπάρχουν καλύτεροι, ασφαλέστεροι ή γρηγορότεροι τρόποι για το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.
Κάθε εμπειρία, γνώμη και άποψη είναι πολύτιμη.

----------


## mojiro

vmserver - όλα τα παρακάτω είναι υπέροχα πλέον, το xen είναι ΔΕΝ!
1) proxmox ve
2) virtualbox
3) vmware esxi

storage
1) openfiler - μακριά από freenas, είναι αηδία
2) ποτέ μέσα σε vm κανένα storage! πάντα σε ανεξάρτητο μηχάνημα, εκτός αν το performance δεν είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις.

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε ευχαριστώ για της προτάσεις, της κατέβασα και θα της δω asap

Το low performance στο storage δεν με πειράζει και τόσο περισσότερο, περισσότερο με προβληματίζει εάν μπορώ να πάρω τον φυσικό δίσκο και να μεταφέρω τα data κάπου αλλού.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το low performance στο storage δεν με πειράζει και τόσο περισσότερο, περισσότερο με προβληματίζει εάν μπορώ να πάρω τον φυσικό δίσκο και να μεταφέρω τα data κάπου αλλού.


Ψευτοδίλημμα στο οποίο έχουμε πέσει όλοι τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα καταλάβεις ότι το να έχεις τα αρχεία σου μέσα σε VM files είναι το ίδιο με το δίλημμα του τι FS να χρησιμοποιήσεις ή το άλλο "To V or not to V". Πχ αν παίξεις με ESXi ( λέμε τώρα) κάνεις boot και με usb stick και παίρνεις τα data σου.
Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι οι σκληροί που έχει εκτοξευτεί η τιμή τους.  :: 

Και να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου 
Proxmox Ve είναι μια χαρά αλλά θα το χαρείς με περισσοτέρους από 1 host. virtualbox να βάλει ο θεός το χέρι του. Αυτό δεν είναι Server. Κάνει σαν Vmware workstation on steroids. ESXi ειναι ισως το ποιο common και user friendly μαζι με το Citrix Xen. Hyper-V μακρυα.... αλλα πολυ μακρυα λέμε. Και κάτι που πριν λίγο καιρό τράβηξε χειρόφρενο και έρχεται από την γωνία είναι το Oracle VM. Free και αυτό χωρίς το support  ::  Θέλει και αυτό όμως Multihost κατάσταση

Storage : Ασε όλες τις χαζομάρες και βαλε ακριβώς αυτό που θες με το χέρι. NFS, iSCSI, Samba. Καλά τα μπιχλιμπίδια αλλα τελικά σπάνια τα πειράζεις εκτός αν σκάσει κανενας σκληρός. Σε εκείνη την φάση και 40 interface να έχεις μόνο κανένας Raid Controller με τους αυτοματισμούς του σε σώνει από το cli. Επίσης αν όντως θες κάτι σε linux και όχι σε freebsd το openfiler ίσως είναι το χειρότερο σε performance  :: 

Εναλλακτικά την σήμερον ημέρα άμα έχεις τους σκληρούς παρε ένα Qnap, Thecus, Netgear και άσε αυτούς να κάνουν την δουλειά. Άσε που μετά μπορείς να κάνεις και άλλα παιχνίδια. Failover Cluster, Media Files Repo, iTunes κτλ... :: 

Ωραία guide πάντως Thanks!

----------


## romias

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MAuVE

Napp-it all in one εσωτερικό SAN/NAS storage για 10GE nfs ή iSCSI VM provisioning.

Οταν οι 10GE κάρτες πέσουν στα 10-20 Ευρώ, τότε ξανασυζητάμε την περίπτωση standalone μηχανήματος.

----------


## nikolas_350

Λίγο πολύ τους έριζα μια ματιά. Δυστυχώς το hardware ενός δευτέρου μηχανήματος χωρίς vt-x που έκανα της δοκιμές δεν με άφησε να δω πολλά, αλλά από τα λίγα που είδα...
proxmox ve απλό με τα απολύτως απαραίτητα με πολλά + στο web interface για την διαχείριση του.
Virtualbox οκ δεν είναι server, το είχαν και στο laptop μου μαζί με το vmware
vmware esxi με πάρα πολλές επιλογές που θολώνουν ένα απαίδευτο μάτι.
Εχθές όμως έπαθα πλάκα όταν κατάφερα να δει φυσική pci μέσα στο vm!!

Πέρα από το παιχνίδι του να γνωρίσω λίγο τον κόσμο του vm εάν ζυγίσω της πραγματικές ανάγκες θα ήμουν καλυμμένος με …
Ένα open x64 os ίσως με δυνατότητα boot από usb για να μείνει ελεύθερη μια ακόμα sata. Virtualbox για να ανεβάσω στα γρήγορα 2-3 guest για της άστεγες χαζο-υπηρεσίες του κόμβου και μας μένει μια πλατφόρμα για δοκιμές με kvm, xen, 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν χάνω το μηχάνημα που τρέχει τον server και παραμένει ένα ωραιότατο desktop pc, επίσης δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο ιδιαίτερο εργαλείο διαχείρισης oπου δουλεύει με ένα vnc ακόμα και από ένα smart phone.

----------

